
Correlation vs. Covariance - piyash
https://www.excelr.com/blog/data-science/statistics-for-data-scientist/Correlation-vs-covariance
======
piyash
Correlation and Covariance are two commonly used statistical concepts majorly
used to measure the linear relation between two variables in data. When used
to compare samples from different populations, covariance is used to identify
how two variables vary together whereas correlation is used to determine how
change in one variable is affecting the change in another variable. Even
though there are certain similarities between these two mathematical terms,
these two are different from each other. Read further to understand the
difference between covariance and correlation.

